# Reel worthless 7/10-7/11



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We did an overnighter on Friday and Saturday. We caught a limit of snapper and ran offshore. We ran from the patronise to south of the Panama city weather buoy were we finally found pretty water. We trolled for awhile out there with no bites so we headed inshore to swordfish for the night. We went 1 for 2 on swords, small fish. We fished the weather buoy the next morning and caught 5 small wahoo.The water was clean green with lots of bait. We did see a nice blue marlin at the the weather buoy chasing bait.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

where is the weather buoy?


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

80 miles south of Panama City (about 115 nm from Pensacola)


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Man I love that bouy...... NOT


----------

